# Drehzahlüberwachung



## lsr (15 August 2007)

Hallo Zusammen.

Ich benötige für ein Karussell ein Auswertgerät inkl. Drehgeber.
Dieses Gerät sollte die aktuelle Drehzahl anzeigen, das Uebersetzungsverhältnis sollte einstellbar sein. Im weiteren muss
eine Maximaldrehzahl einstellbar sein, welche bei zu hoher Drehzahl
einen Sicherheitskontakt auslöst.

Kennt jemand so ein Gerät? Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank.

Grüsse aus der Schweiz.


----------



## Oberchefe (15 August 2007)

vielleicht tut's statt dem Drehgeber ein normaler Prox?
http://www.pepperl-fuchs.de/pa/interptop/k-system/05002/index3.html

http://www.wachendorff.de/Industrie_Elektronik/index.php?we_objectID=209


----------



## Gecht (15 August 2007)

Wie sicher muss das ganze sein? Sind Menschen oder viel Kohle in Gefahr?
Wenn ja solltest Du die beiden Funktionen trennen: Drehzahlüberwachung mit entsprechendem Sicherheitsrelais, Anzeige zum Beispiel mit Möller MFD.
Wenn nein reicht eben z.B. ein MFD (hat schnelle Zähler und mehr).


----------



## gravieren (15 August 2007)

Hi

Ich denke, Aufgrund einer Gefährdungsanalyse b.z.w.  wegen einer
TÜV-Fachkraft soll eine Drehzahlüberwachung eingebaut werden  ! ?


Sollte es so sein, sollte die zusätzliche Frage lauten: 

Stimmt der "Rest", notaus-Relaise, Sichere Trennung vom Netz ...


Öh, schiesse ich über das Ziel hinaus.        :sb2:


----------



## lsr (16 August 2007)

*Drehzahl*

Wir haben einen Kontrollbericht erhalten, der vorscheibt, dass eine
vom Frequenzumrichter unabhängige Drehzahlerfassung installiert werden muss, welche bei einer zu hohen Drehzahl den Motor galvanisch
vom Frequenzumrichter trennt.

Der Kunde möche dazu die Drehzahl auf einem Display angezeigt haben.

Es wäre von Vorteil, wenn diese 2 Einrichtungen in einem Gerät zu haben sind.

Es geht um Personensicherheit. Die Anlage wurde in die Sicherheitskategorie 3 eingestuft.

Vielen Dank für Eure Antwort.


----------



## Gecht (16 August 2007)

Dann brauchst Du auf alle Fälle ein Drehzahlwächterrelais, das auch noch den Drahtbruch vom Ini überwacht.
Sprich: Das Relais hat einen Starteingang, wenn nicht nach bestimmter Zeit ein Impuls kommt fällt das Relais ab.Zusätzlich natürlich Max Überwachung.
Ich kenn solche Teile eigentlich von "Früher" um Gleichstrommotoren auf Feld- oder Tachobruch zu prüfen. Ich glaub das Relais war von IFM, ob das Kat3 hat weiss ich nicht.

Ist das eigentlich ein Karussel wo Menschen draufsitzen, mit Hubschrauber, Polizeiautos und Schweinen und so?


----------

